# Blue Jay with a Mouse



## PixelRabbit (Jan 5, 2014)

These aren't the best IQ because I was shooting from inside and he started in the shade on the deck and the light is pretty darn flat but pretty cool none the less!

The cats broke another squeaky toy and left if by the bed for us.  Before Paws could lick the thing to beyond gross I took it outside as a treat for the Jays, it didn`t take long for a couple to be interested and take their treat away


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2014)

Interesting. I did not know jays would eat mice.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah wow, that's cool


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, it's definitely a neat behaviour to finally catch!  I was quite surprised when I learned these guys will eat mice, fish, bats, birds and often raid nests for the eggs! 

 Also, there is no blue pigment in their feathers, they are grey and light refraction makes the blue!  If you find a Jay feather hold it up against the light and you can turn it grey!


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 5, 2014)

Its a great series.  I had no idea that Blue Jays ate mice.  I thought they were nut and seed eaters... lol.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2014)

VERY cool!


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow that is awesome! I had no idea either! Super cool!


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 5, 2014)

Mice eaters!  They say that dinosaurs are ancestors of the modern bird.  Good thing birds don't grow so big and cows don't fly.


----------



## baturn (Jan 5, 2014)

I also enjoyed the photos and am surprised to hear that Jays eat mice.


----------



## HL45 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice! learned something today, thanks!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 5, 2014)

Crazy and good!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks all! It`s awesome that people are learning something neat from this set


----------



## terri (Jan 5, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks all! It`s awesome that people are learning something neat from this set



Great job with the sequence of photos!    

Learned something kinda icky but cool at the same time.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Terri  

It's a little icky but not nearly as icky as letting Paws have his way with it and having to dispose the bit he leaves behind, THAT is really icky lol


----------

